# Mr. Hardwick's: STRAWBERRY CUSTARD HARDSHOT!



## method1 (3/11/20)

An *ULTRA* creamy strawberry *custard!*
Available very very very *soon!* ​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/20)

I know your very very very soon!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/20)

But daaaammmmnnn this sounds yum and I was literally moaning to my owner today that there needs to be more custard one shots!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (3/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> I know your very very very soon!!!



Been working on it! Track record hasn't been too bad lately, or am I delusional?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/20)

method1 said:


> Been working on it! Track record hasn't been too bad lately, or am I delusional?


I'm just teasing cause it sounds lekker and I want!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (7/11/20)

Paul33 said:


>



Coming this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/11/20)

method1 said:


> Coming this week.


But payday doesn't come this week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (11/11/20)

Available online now, more stockists to be confirmed soon!

https://www.mrhardwicks.com/products/strawberry-custard

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/20)

method1 said:


> Available online now, more stockists to be confirmed soon!
> 
> https://www.mrhardwicks.com/products/strawberry-custard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (17/11/20)

Stock en route to BLCK.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/20)

method1 said:


> Stock en route to BLCK.


Come on month end/payday, make sharp now!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/20)

Shake and vape @method1 or steep for a while being a custard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (23/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> Shake and vape @method1 or steep for a while being a custard?



Def SNV-able but a steep always helps!
It's unsweetened so a touch of sweetener if that's your preference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

